# time to cut



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 1, 2007)

well im gonna haverst one of my plants today i wish there was a faster method for drying this sweat budz cause i dont know if i can wait two to three weeks for this skunk to be ready lol


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 1, 2007)

the smaller you cut the buds the faster they will dry.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Sticky_Budz, patience is the most important ingredient in marijuana growing and curing.

To take all that time to grow a crop and then not cure it right seems like a real waste of time.

Be patient man. The cure is half the grow.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Feb 2, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Be patient man. The cure is half the grow.


 
Wasnt that an old G.I. Joe motto???....oh wait..it was "knowing is half the battle"....Same difference...lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 2, 2007)

thanx guys i know time is everything but im drooling lol. anyways i didnt cut them up yesterday cause i was scared lol i dont want to do it to early so i got myself a 5x magnifier and checked them out. i think im good i hope lol so heres some pics tell me what u think please. you all have a great day peace


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> thanx guys i know time is everything but im drooling lol. anyways i didnt cut them up yesterday cause i was scared lol i dont want to do it to early so i got myself a 5x magnifier and checked them out. i think im good i hope lol so heres some pics tell me what u think please. you all have a great day peace


I can't really tell with only 5x magnification. The resin glands on the leaf and bud are what you want to magnify. The pistils don't mean a thing.

Radio Shack hand held magnifier with a light = $10


----------



## Brouli (Feb 2, 2007)

Sticky i see you are very impatienc ,   that the worst stage you in ha is there but not quite yet  hahahhahah

SOON MY BROTHER VERY SOOOOONNNNNNN


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey sticky...how long have you had the plants in flower?  I agree w/brouil...a little longer, man.  But, not wanting to be a downer, a little "sample" never hurt anyone, IMO...:ccc: 

Nelson


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 5, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> Hey sticky...how long have you had the plants in flower? I agree w/brouil...a little longer, man. But, not wanting to be a downer, a little "sample" never hurt anyone, IMO...:ccc:
> 
> Nelson


thanx mutz im gonna keep her another weak i notice that she is filling in more so im a waiting i tried a sample allready man was it sweat mmmmm and damn the whole room smelled like a skunk sprayed in it lol


----------



## the_riz (Feb 6, 2007)

if thats your sample, looks like the bomb!..

seeing all these harvesting pics is wearing my patience down.. 

good luck with yer bud bud


----------



## Brouli (Feb 6, 2007)

YOU SEE AIT THAT WAS WORTH WAINTING ??

PS  nice avatar


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 6, 2007)

thanx guys and beleave me i couldent wait my self i had to pic one bud off to have a taste i think its time for the rest lol and damn i was stupidfried off it cant wait for the rest to get going lol sick of having to buy my own bags lol


----------



## jb247 (Feb 7, 2007)

That bud looks great, but from the look of the plant I would wait another 10 to 14 days, I always want to harvest to early, myself...so I follow the golden rule and wait til the time is right, and it is always worth the wait. Being patient is hard!


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 7, 2007)

jb247 said:
			
		

> Being patient is hard!


 
I give that a HUGE "No kiddin", jb...glad to see sticky took a sample, though...eace: 

Nelson


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Feb 7, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> Wasnt that an old G.I. Joe motto???....oh wait..it was "knowing is half the battle"....Same difference...lol


 
IMO, I think that MJ grows rather easily.....curing on the other hand...not so easy. Got to keep thoes buds from drying out to quick so it does not keep that "hay" taste/smell. I get more focused on the curing aspect, like stated by SB dont want to put all that hard work into it and not have the best bud possible. my .02


----------

